# This is just sooooo wrong



## Don Roley (Mar 22, 2007)

This is the second sickest sex story I have ever heard.



> SUPERIOR, Wis. - A 20-year-old man received probation after he was convicted of having sexual contact with a dead deer. The sentence also requires Bryan James Hathaway to be evaluated as a sex offender and treated at the Institute for Psychological and Sexual Health in Duluth, Minn.




Read more here if you dare!

The thing is, even though this guy has not touched a _human_ in  a sexual way, I worry about the fact he has _twice killed_ in order to get his jollies.

There is no way I want to bet that his little kinks might not branch out at a later date. Guys like this are just too unstable to leave to their better judgement.


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 22, 2007)

Eugenics, Don?


----------



## Drac (Mar 22, 2007)

Getting called to a dead or dying deer on the side of the road is almost a daily occurence for us here in the township,*BUT THIS!! !..*I wouldn't want to attempt to write a report on this...


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 22, 2007)

I live in Superior.  When this story hit the paper, people wrote some pretty interesting letters to the editor.  Some got mad at the paper for printing this trash.  Others thought the guy should be locked up for good measure.  Others were saying that people like this should be killed.  

And Drac, the Superior cops caught him IN THE ACT right down on Stinson street.  It was 2:00am, he was drunk and going to town with this dead animal and up pulls the squad.

Now imagine having to deal with THAT!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 22, 2007)

Man I just could not imagine being the police officer


----------



## Don Roley (Mar 22, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> And Drac, the Superior cops caught him IN THE ACT right down on Stinson street.  It was 2:00am, he was drunk and going to town with this dead animal and up pulls the squad.
> 
> Now imagine having to deal with THAT!



That is not an image I needed. Somebody get me some mental stakes to gouge my mind's eye out with.

But I really have to side with the guys that want to put this guy away. If he had just found road kill and did what he did, he would be a freak. The world is full of them. Hell, I think I work with a few. It is the fact that he went out of his way to *kill* something (at least the first time around) that makes me really worry for the local kids.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 22, 2007)

Don Roley said:


> That is not an image I needed. Somebody get me some mental stakes to gouge my mind's eye out with.
> 
> But I really have to side with the guys that want to put this guy away. If he had just found road kill and did what he did, he would be a freak. The world is full of them. Hell, I think I work with a few. It is the fact that he went out of his way to *kill* something (at least the first time around) that makes me really worry for the local kids.


 

Writes self a message do not go to Don work too many freaks:erg:


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 22, 2007)

That is very very disturbing.   It makes me wonder what goes through people's minds when they do things like that.   I can't even begin to imagine!


----------



## Don Roley (Mar 22, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Writes self a message do not go to Don work too many freaks:erg:



Oh, did I mention I am a teacher? :uhyeah: 

When I first started working in schools, the teachers had the only computer access to the internet and it was usually in a little room to itself off of the teacher's room. Now, ever school you walk into has the computer screen positioned so that as many people as possible in the teacher's room has a view of the screen.

I talked with some folks who had accessed the browser histories back then and some of it made this story sound tame. Have you read the first sentence of this thread? :barf:


----------



## JBrainard (Mar 22, 2007)

The dude sounds more like a schizophrenic than your run of the mill sex offender to me. Call me crazy (pun intended), but this guy needs to be locked up in an institution.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 22, 2007)

Don Roley said:


> That is not an image I needed. Somebody get me some mental stakes to gouge my mind's eye out with.
> 
> But I really have to side with the guys that want to put this guy away. If he had just found road kill and did what he did, he would be a freak. The world is full of them. Hell, I think I work with a few. It is the fact that he went out of his way to *kill* something (at least the first time around) that makes me really worry for the local kids.


 

Yea I hate to hear about the sickest and Yes I remember you where a teacher


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 22, 2007)

I dont even want to think about what was discribed in the first post in this thread.  Some people are just sick.
That being said at least he didn't try to do it with a live deer


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 22, 2007)

So I'm guessing that based on this you have crossed Wisconsin off as a possible place to live when your return to the states


----------



## Don Roley (Mar 22, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> So I'm guessing that based on this you have crossed Wisconsin off as a possible place to live when your return to the states



It was off the list before this. The wife made the choice. 

But seriously, I have decided to only move back to states that have on-line registries of sex offenders. Do they have that in Wisconsin? If so, this guy would be on it with the reasons for his being there explained, right? I don't know if that would be better or worse than a run of the mill pervert to most folks.


----------



## Drac (Mar 22, 2007)

Don Roley said:


> But seriously, I have decided to only move back to states that have on-line registries of sex offenders. Do they have that in Wisconsin?


 
We have it in Ohio...


----------



## Drac (Mar 22, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> And Drac, the Superior cops caught him IN THE ACT right down on Stinson street. It was 2:00am, he was drunk and going to town with this dead animal and up pulls the squad.
> 
> Now imagine having to deal with THAT!


 
That's what Supervisors are for...LOL


----------



## tellner (Mar 22, 2007)

Somewhere in The Book it says "Thou shalt not let the truly frickin' twisted live amongst thee." If it doesn't, it should :barf:


----------



## Kreth (Mar 22, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> It was 2:00am, he was drunk and going to town with this dead animal and up pulls the squad.
> 
> Now imagine having to deal with THAT!


"Uh, well officer, I slipped..." :lol:


----------



## Drac (Mar 22, 2007)

Kreth said:


> "Uh, well officer, I slipped..." :lol:


 
Its too bad we have the obscenity filter, my response would have you peein yourself...


----------



## tellner (Mar 22, 2007)

"I was just trying to help that sheep over the fence."


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 22, 2007)

Just unbelievably disturbing.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 22, 2007)

Would you rather the deer be alive?


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 22, 2007)

:barf:


----------



## zDom (Mar 22, 2007)

Hmm for some reason this reminds me of a story I heard the other day over pizza.

This feller who works in a funeral home apparently prefers to, um, have "relations" only in an ice-filled bathtub :uhohh:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 22, 2007)

This reminds me of the time the cop caught a man in a field having relations with a Pumpkin. The cop asked what the hell he thought he was doing. The man looked at his watch and asked, "Damn is it midnight already?"


----------



## jim777 (Mar 22, 2007)

Drac said:


> We have it in Ohio...


 
Lots of places have online offender registration, though this is a good place to check as well.

http://www.familywatchdog.us/

As for the story, I'm stunned. The guy once killed a horse? He's insane, and I doubt there's a cure for it.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 22, 2007)

There's a cure, all right, but it isn't the kinder, gentler, PC kind we have to use nowadays.........


Things like this always chill my bones numb, because people who go on to kill other people usually start out on animals.......


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 22, 2007)

Don Roley said:


> It was off the list before this. The wife made the choice.
> 
> But seriously, I have decided to only move back to states that have on-line registries of sex offenders. Do they have that in Wisconsin? If so, this guy would be on it with the reasons for his being there explained, right? I don't know if that would be better or worse than a run of the mill pervert to most folks.


 
We have online registries for sex offenders and you can even go online and they will tell you where they live.  The scary thing is that these creeps live all over the place.  We have three of them in our neighborhood.  The scarier thing is that the law states that they can't within a certain distance of a school.  Most live, just outside that distance.


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 22, 2007)

Kreth said:


> "Uh, well officer, I slipped..." :lol:


 
"Squeal like a deer, der hey!" looks down, "oh bummer, it's dead donchaknow..."


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 22, 2007)

And meanwhile Animal rights activist want to put a cute little fuzz ball down in Germany. 

Why aren't they here helping the surviving deer in Wisconsin through the trauma?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 22, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> And meanwhile Animal rights activist want to put a cute little fuzz ball down in Germany.
> 
> Why aren't they here helping the surviving deer in Wisconsin through the trauma?


The fuzzball gets it next. 
Sean


----------



## Logan (Mar 26, 2007)

I'll see your story and raise you one: 

A man who was found dressed in latex and handcuffs brought a donkey to his room in a Galway city centre hotel, because he was advised "to get out and meet people," the local court heard last week. 
Thomas Aloysius McCarney, with an address in south Galway, was charged with cruelty to animals, lewd and obscene behaviour, and with being a danger to himself when he appeared before the court on Friday. He was also charged with damage to a mini-bar in the room, but this charge was later dropped when the defendant said that it was the donkey who caused that damage. Solicitor for the accused Ms Sharon Fitzhenry said that her client had been through a difficult time lately and that his wife had left him and that his life had become increasingly lonely.
"Mr McCarney has been attending counselling at which he was told that he would be advised to get out and meet people and do interesting things. It was this advice that saw him book into the city centre hotel with a donkey," she said. She added that Mr McCarney also suffered from a fixation with the Shrek movies and could constantly be heard at work talking to himself saying things like "Isn't that right, Donkey?"
Supt John McBrearty told the court that Mr McCarney who had signed in as "Mr Shrek" had told hotel staff that the donkey was a family pet and that this was believed by the hotel receptionist who the supt said was "young and hadn't great English."
Receptionist Irina Legova said that Mr McCarney had told her that the donkey was a breed of "super rabbit" which he was bringing to a pet fair in the city. The court was told that the donkey went berserk in the middle of the night and ran amok in the hotel corridor, forcing hotel staff to call the gardai.
McCarney was found in the room wearing a latex suit and handcuffs, the key to which the donkey is believed to have swallowed. He was removed to Mill St station after which it is said he was the subject of much mirth among the lads next door in The Galway Arms.
He was fined 2,000 for bringing the donkey to the room under the Unlawful Accommodation of Donkeys Act 1837. Other charges were dropped due to lack of evidence.*


*This story isn't true but it was recently published and believed by quite alot of people.


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 26, 2007)

Logan said:


> *This story isn't true but it was recently published and believed by quite alot of people.


 
Unfortunately, the original story is true.  And even if the other Was true, come on, as far as bestiality goes, donkeys are cliche.

And, besides, this was necrobestiality.

I never thought I'd EVER have to put that prefix on that word.


----------



## Logan (Mar 26, 2007)

True, though I would consider bestiality just as sick as er.... necrobestiality... maybe he was scared of getting a kick....

That actual killing of an animal in this case raises alarm bells but if looked at objectively, is the killing of an animal in itself (as in hunting) also transferrable? I can think of one or two individuals who go hunting with shotguns at weekends that I would keep a watchful eye on.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 26, 2007)

Aw, this ain't nothing that a little pointing and laughing can't fix.  And if it doesn't, there's always tarring and feathering.


----------



## oddball (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, I think Freud said, any kind of sexuality is good.

And there are far worse things out there.


----------

